# What Books are You Referencing?



## linecook854 (Feb 13, 2013)

I am looking for suggestions for professionally geared literature for pastry chef. As a sous chef I like to use the CIA textbook and the old FCI textbook when I need to look something up for classic cuisine, proper terminology and the like. I am looking for something similar that pastry chefs may reference, namely for techniques, recipes, equipment know-how, etc. Any websites are helpful too. Thanks.


----------



## fablesable (Oct 11, 2014)

Le Larousse des Desserts by Pierre Herme

Any book by Yves Thuries

Professional Baking by Wayne Gisslen

The Professional Pastry Chef Fundamentals of Baking and Pastry by Bo Friberg

Ratio: The simple codes behind the Craft of Everyday Cooking by Michael Ruhlman

There are so many I cannot list them all here but lets just say that over my time in the culinary/baking/pastry world I have accumulated more than my fair share of books and bibles. I think it comes down to specifics of what exactly you are wanting to produce. Baking and pastry are different animals in the long run so it really depends on your focus. The above books will help you with foundational knowledge. Then there are other authors and textbooks out there that lean to more specific or home cooks that want a notch above the rest approach to their pastry and baking.

I also have:

Beard on Baking by James Beard

Lots of Rose Levy Beranbaum

Books by Staphane Reynaud (short stint with this man was worth every moment)

Books by Laduree (I worked for Laduree for one of my pastry apprenticeships)

Sooooo many great books (yes, I am a bookworm)!! I just collected them as I went through the industry and when people recommended a book or I worked with or met those people that wrote the books.

HTH /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## minas6907 (Aug 14, 2012)

In addition to the above, I'd recommend The Advanced Professional Pastry Chef (also by Bo Friberg), On Baking, and Baking and Pastry from CIA. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ilovetheweeds (Apr 24, 2016)

linecook854 said:


> I am looking for suggestions for professionally geared literature for pastry chef. As a sous chef I like to use the CIA textbook and the old FCI textbook when I need to look something up for classic cuisine, proper terminology and the like. I am looking for something similar that pastry chefs may reference, namely for techniques, recipes, equipment know-how, etc. Any websites are helpful too. Thanks.


The International Dictionary of Desserts, Pastries, and Confections by Carol Bloom....excellent reference book but kind of dated. Lots of lesser known desserts and the like and so it's interesting as well as helpful.


----------

